# Strawberries?



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Can hedgehogs eat strawberries? What kinds of fruit can she eat?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I give my hedgies strawberries- one loves them and the other wants nothing to do with it. I tend to stick to berries or baby food. When I'm trying to decide, I just think about whether it would be possible for a hedgehog to come across the food in the wild.
I think there is a list of safe foods in the nutrition forum.


----------



## Kaddy (May 6, 2014)

My Hector is not a fan of all the fruit I haver tried him with, he seems to be a veggie and baby food fan hey ho what ever he wants lol but seriously, I think there is a list of do's and don't food under diet and nutrition


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Strawberries are safe for hedgehogs. My girl won't touch them either, but then again she's the pickiest little thing in the world. Anywho, here's the list that Kaddy was talking about:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html


----------

